# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  مطلوب خريجي مبرمجين للعمل بشركة بالاردن

## شركة فوف

كما انه مطلوب لفرعنا بالاردن مبرمجين جافا ودوت نت خبره3 سنوات على الاقل او حديثي التخرج
 ومبرمجين تطبيقات جوال اندريود وابل وبلاك بيري او وندوز فون

ترسل السيرة مكتوب بالعنوان مبرمج الاردن

اي عنوان مخالف لن ينظر في الرسالة
jobtech2013@gmail.coma والله ولي التوفيق

وكل من يعرف مبرمجين لديه اماكانات ويساعدنا فلن نقصر معه ابدا خاصه من طلاب جامعتي الاردنيه والتكنو
وبالتوفيق للجميع

----------

